# Sky TV charges increase every year



## chris20051 (6 Oct 2010)

Hi,

I have SKY TV at home with the same package since day one, no changes whatsoever, however I have noticed every September the price increases by €1, I know its not a lot, but I started with SKY 3 years ago, and here is the monthly charges 

Year 1 €27
Year 2 €28
Year 3 €29

Can anyone tell me if this is normal? im wondering really will I be paying way over the top  in years to come for a normal 4 package service basic TV if the prices increase every year without fail?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## jpd (6 Oct 2010)

Sky is a profit making organisation - so increased prices = increased profits!

If you think the service is too expensive, then cancel it or find an alternative.

Unfortunately, in Ireland, the competition is very limited, so Sky do more or less what they want.


----------



## lightswitch (6 Oct 2010)

Sounds like you're out of contract.  You have the option to cancel and still have an extensive number of free to air Channels including the BBC's. ITV's, Channel 4's and many more.  The plug in an ariel on your TV and get the Irish Channels free too............we're managing fine with that.  All at no cost.  Had too many billing issues with Sky and I hear UPS are worse for this so couldn't be bothered dealing with them any more.   LS.


----------



## SparkRite (6 Oct 2010)

Sky are ripping off the Irish by an astronomical amount.

In the UK you can have the basic package (similar to what used to be the "family package") plus broadband plus phone service plus free calls all for £20 per month !!!

Why do we put up with it??


----------



## Marietta (6 Oct 2010)

chris20051 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have SKY TV at home with the same package since day one, no changes whatsoever, however I have noticed every September the price increases by €1, I know its not a lot, but I started with SKY 3 years ago, and here is the monthly charges
> 
> ...


 

Ring them, tell them you want to disconnect from their service and you will find they will give you a greatly reduced price at least for a few months.


----------



## SparkRite (6 Oct 2010)

Marietta said:


> Ring them, tell them you want to disconnect from their service and you will find they will give you a greatly reduced price at least for a few months.



This is a dodgy one, particularly if you don't want to lose face. Depending on who you get to talk to, and their mood, you may get the answer...
 "Thats Ok Sir, we will cease your service at the end of the month....."

I personally know of two people this happened to, but as you say they often do as you suggest.

So I suppose you take your chances......


----------



## Marietta (6 Oct 2010)

Well I am not complaining, its how one goes about it!


----------



## SparkRite (6 Oct 2010)

Marietta said:


> Well I am not complaining, its how one goes about it!



I neither said nor inferred that you were complaining Marietta.
I was merely trying to point out to the OP that such a phone call can go either way.


----------



## serotoninsid (6 Oct 2010)

Vote with your feet - and up and leave.


----------



## bluemac (6 Oct 2010)

when I was in the UK i use to always call sky and ask for a disconnection and evrey time they would call me back ask why I say ive no cash at the moment and they always offered me 50% of for 6 months, at the end of 6 months Id ring again, after 2 years they gave up and let me disconnect but in the mean time I got 1 years free viewing... thanks sky.. i miss you but free sat is just to good now.


----------



## Marietta (6 Oct 2010)

SparkRite said:


> I neither said nor inferred that you were complaining Marietta.
> I was merely trying to point out to the OP that such a phone call can go either way.


 

You picked me up wrong, I meant I wasn't complaining with the good deal SKY offfered me.


----------



## gipimann (6 Oct 2010)

As 1234 mentioned, the increase in September isn't the end of it - there'll be another increase to subscriptions in January when the UK VAT rate goes up from 15% to 17.5%

As an aside, why are Sky allowed to charge the UK rate of VAT to Irish customers when Amazon apply the Irish VAT rate if you buy something from them?  Just wondering!


----------



## zztop (7 Oct 2010)

SKy Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## chris20051 (11 Oct 2010)

Thanks all for your replies, I do agree SKY RIP off ROI customers, were im currently living I don't have many options.

SKY which I have 
UPC told me the tree is blocking the Signal :O) good luck to that...

maybe one day there is will more option other than SKY or UPC...in the country side i.e  anywhere outside Dublin

Thanks
Chris


----------

